# TECHNACOLOR (velvet e/s) SWATCHES



## theleopardcake (Jul 27, 2006)

(L-R) B-Rich, Jeweltone, Pompous blue, Zeal, Lightshade, Peppier, Slip Pink, Full Flame, and Blue Edge

sorry the lighting is so crappy =( 
and the glitter all brushed off by the time i took this picture but i hope this helps. the collection is GORGEOUS

so are the plushglasses OMG.


----------



## Classic Beauty (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks!  They are very pretty.  Too bad I dont know know how to work with velvets.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jul 27, 2006)

Peppier and Full Flame,.. you will be mine,.. oh yes,.. you will be mine!!!


----------



## petalpusher (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh dear...I want all of them!


----------



## LadyLaundale (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh dear!  I want all of them, except Slip Pink (already have that one).  Love those colors.  Not crazy about them being velvets, but that's what Paints are for.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 27, 2006)

Glitters? *sigh* I might buy Peppier, but that's it!


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 27, 2006)

Crap-oh-la, those are pretty!  Grrr... Avant msf or 2 of these... yeesh!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jul 27, 2006)

WOW!  Wish I could get them all, but my list is as follows:
Peppier
Full Flame
Pompous Blue (maybe)
Blue Edge (maybe)

They are all amazing!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 27, 2006)

peppier 
full flame 
pompous blue

MINE.


----------



## a914butterfly (Jul 27, 2006)

is pompous blue close to parrot??


----------



## theleopardcake (Jul 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *a914butterfly* 
_is pompous blue close to parrot??_

 
I'm not exactly sure because I don't own parrot, but I've heard other MAs say that they were completely different. I'd say that the texture contributes to their differences as well.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 27, 2006)

aww man! now i want more than i had originally wanted..


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jul 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_aww man! now i want more than i had originally wanted.._

 
Same here, because I wanted none of them before. I think I'll get three or four.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Glitters? *sigh*_

 
That's what I was thinking.  None of my velvets have glitter.  They have a subtle shimmer, very subtle.  I love velvet eyeshadows.  They are so easy to work with.  Bitter, Sketch, Contrast, Mulch, the list goes on.  How could people not love them???  I love ALL OF THESE.  I can't wait for the collection.  I want them all!


----------



## Ksstavros (Jul 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 
_Peppier and Full Flame,.. you will be mine,.. oh yes,.. you will be mine!!!_

 
LOL........I was just thinking the same thing!


----------



## freyja313 (Jul 27, 2006)

Man, I am so screwed. Still trying to recover from my A Muse haul. 

Thanks so much for posting the picture!


----------



## Gisselle (Jul 27, 2006)

im getting all of them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 even if i dont use them lol


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jul 27, 2006)

full flame, i hope you enjoy my traincase!


----------



## electrostars (Jul 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 
_full flame, i hope you enjoy my traincase! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 lol.


----------



## Glow (Jul 27, 2006)

Perhaps B-rich.


----------



## OrangeLuvinChik (Jul 28, 2006)

I want Pompous Blue and Peppier! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I still need to recover from my A Muse haul too.


----------



## electrostars (Jul 28, 2006)

I think after technacolour I'm staying away from MAC for awhile. I'm going broke over here. LOL.
B-Rich, Jeweltone, Zeal,  and Full Flame..Those will be mine.


----------



## Julie (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks for posting this! The only one I am interested so far is Full Flame but that might change once I see more pics.


----------



## Joke (Jul 28, 2006)

I think Blue Edge is so PRETTY


----------



## erad (Jul 28, 2006)

these look awesome! do you know if they are going to be LE?


----------



## turquesa (Jul 28, 2006)

peppier and full flame...swoon


----------



## user79 (Jul 28, 2006)

Peppier looks really nice!


----------



## lara (Jul 28, 2006)

Full Flame A+ will crave again!


----------



## theleopardcake (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erad* 
_these look awesome! do you know if they are going to be LE?_

 
yep, unfortunately


----------



## Ambi (Jul 28, 2006)

Awh, the promo pics looked so pretty but I'm not wanting any of them now... Well, wallet likes, hehe.


----------



## Designergirl9 (Jul 28, 2006)

full flame looks hot!


----------



## pinkmilk (Jul 28, 2006)

YAY! slip pink is back. i <3 that color!


----------



## foxyqt (Jul 29, 2006)

Peppierrrrrrr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Jul 29, 2006)

awww i want so many of these 
jeweltone
peppier 
full flame
and pompous blue.....thnak god i already have slip pink that is one less i will have to buy...


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Jul 31, 2006)

B rich and peppier are so calling me!


----------



## Cocktail_party (Jul 31, 2006)

Oh lordy, these are gorgeous!  I'm so excited for this collection.  I'm totally lusting for Jeweltone, Peppier, and Slip Pink


----------



## bellaetoile (Aug 1, 2006)

those look really gorgeous, all of them..


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_That's what I was thinking. None of my velvets have glitter. They have a subtle shimmer, very subtle. I love velvet eyeshadows. They are so easy to work with. Bitter, Sketch, Contrast, Mulch, the list goes on. How could people not love them??? I love ALL OF THESE. I can't wait for the collection. I want them all!_

 
Hee hee, I was gonna say the same thing!  I don't have any problem working with the velvets that I have.  Mulch is a big mainstay in my collection.  I wonder what the problem is people are having with working with velvets?

(Oh, and I realize that this is OT, but what the heck is this "<3" I see all the time?)


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Aug 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 
_
(Oh, and I realize that this is OT, but what the heck is this "<3" I see all the time?)_

 
Means "love." It's a heart sideways.


----------



## erinmosh (Aug 1, 2006)

i ordered all of them except slip pink because i already have it. hehehe.


----------



## tinkerbelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Full Flame is so pretty.


----------



## ambidextrous (Aug 2, 2006)

is pompous blue similar to ingenue blue (just minus the glitter) or a bluer blue?


----------



## peaudane (Aug 2, 2006)

Jeweltone looks much less intense in the swatch than the purple in the promo pic. I'm hoping it's really like the promo pic.


----------



## supko (Aug 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 
_....Hee hee, I was gonna say the same thing!  I don't have any problem working with the velvets that I have.  Mulch is a big mainstay in my collection.  I wonder what the problem is people are having with working with velvets? ....
_

 
I actually hate the Velvets because they appear to shimmer in the pan but not so much on lids.  They are disappointing because it takes so much work to get the e/s to show up the same way.  Mulch is an exception IMO; the others just don't deliver on the shimmer front.  I like Bitter and Smut too, for their base colors, but I consider them to be matte because that's how they are on me.  I don't know how it is for others, but that's my take on it.

That said, Blue Edge looks like a purty color regardless of shimmer.  I might need it!


----------



## Wattage (Aug 2, 2006)

This is my most anticipated collection this year! I will probably buy at least 3 of the shadows (hey, that's a lot for me!).







Thank you so kindly for the swatches!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 
_Hee hee, I was gonna say the same thing! I don't have any problem working with the velvets that I have. Mulch is a big mainstay in my collection. I wonder what the problem is people are having with working with velvets?_

 
Velvet aren't all the same texture. 

On me, Iris Print is chalky.. but Mulch isn't similar at all, it's better. 

Contrast is good but feel like a less shimmery Frost. Trax isn't like Contrast, it's much more shimmery. 

Sketch is almost matte on me, nothing like Mulch or Trax. 

It's weird because they are all very different (Not the shades... I'm talking about the texture).


----------



## turquesa (Aug 3, 2006)

I just got back from a technique event where they let us buy Technacolor early!

I want all of these colors!!! I bought 4 of them and I think I might end up going back this week to buy the others. Oh and the technakohls are soooo nice, I got 3


----------



## AudreyNicole (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *turquesa* 
_I just got back from a technique event where they let us buy Technacolor early!

I want all of these colors!!! I bought 4 of them and I think I might end up going back this week to buy the others. Oh and the technakohls are soooo nice, I got 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ohhh!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which ones did you get?  Can you take pictures for us?


----------



## cloverette (Aug 3, 2006)

i swatched them today on my hand, but didn't really like them...


----------



## stillsoawesome (Aug 3, 2006)

I must have Peppier and Full Flame!
 and maybe Jeweltone and B-Rich too... Although, I don't know why but the name B-Rich annoys me. Maybe I hate hyphens...


----------



## turquesa (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 
_Ohhh!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which ones did you get?  Can you take pictures for us?_

 
I got Peppier, Pompus Blue, Blue Edge, And Jewel tone

I'll take a picture and post it under hauls right now!


----------



## joraye (Aug 4, 2006)

I ended up picking up Pompous Blue, B-Real, and Zeal.  I can post a swatch if anyone wants it....I went crazy at the counter yesterday!


----------



## tinagrzela (Aug 4, 2006)

yes!!! please do!!


----------



## holliedavis (Aug 4, 2006)

I just picked up Pompus Blue, Zeal, Jeweltone, and LIghtshade.  Pompous Blue is an AMAZING blue, it's a must-have!  I like it much better than Freshwater or Belle Azure, and it's MAJORLY pigmented.  Zeal I'm on the fence about... on my it's a little too magenta.  I'll have to play with it.  Jeweltone is a must-havve purple, and pigmented like Pompous Blue.  It's what I wanted Purple Haze to be- a deep true purple.  Lightshade is the perfect "naked" neutral for those looking for a pale golden beige.  It looks fab w/ taupe-brown shades in the crease for a finished but natural look.  I wanted B-Rich to be mush less red- I was hoping for a cooler-based brown with sparkle.  It reminded me of Rich-Ground liner, so I passed on it.  

The Technakohls!!!! Oh my!  I picked up Earthline and it is the PERFECT liner for the natural look described above.  My Coffee e/l and Graphic Brown fluidline are too dark for this look, and this is the perfect deep taupe-brown.  It blends like a kohl, but dries to a stay-put finish.  THese are the best thing to come out in a while!


----------



## user79 (Aug 4, 2006)

Is Pompous Blue sort of like Steel Blue pigment? It kinda looks like it in the pics...


----------



## xSazx (Aug 4, 2006)

oh god :/ thats me broke for the summer.


----------



## ledonatella (Aug 4, 2006)

I ordered Lightshade, Blue Edge, Peppier, Full Flame, Zeal, and Slip Pink. I can't wait!!


----------



## ellemarie (Aug 5, 2006)

I got Pompous Blue, Blue Edge, and Jeweltone.  Jeweltone didn't look as bright at home as it did in the store, so I might take it back and get Peppier or Full Flame.  I wore Pompous Blue with Tilt and Idol Eyes today and it looked incredible!


----------



## Risser (Aug 5, 2006)

I got Blue Edge, Zeal, Jeweltone, Pompous Blue and Lightshade. 
They're so beautiful......, mabye I'll order Peppier and Full Flame next day


----------



## lvgz (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erad* 
_these look awesome! do you know if they are going to be LE?_

 
yes they are le [the shadows, i dont think the e/ls are though]


----------



## lvgz (Aug 8, 2006)

pompous blue is wonderful. to me, it looks a bit like teal pigment. i got two pompous blue e/s... HAHAHAH i love it
it looks exactly like peacocked e/l though.. i wore them together and the only thing that kept them apart was the noticable glitter in the e/l and its sort of green reflective quality. pomp. blue has glitter but not as.. well noticable. the glitter in it falls out like other velvet glittered e/s.















thinner line = peacocked


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 8, 2006)

lol is your m/u in the sink? reminds me of myself!!


----------



## lvgz (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queenofdisaster* 
_lol is your m/u in the sink? reminds me of myself!!_

 
my makeup is all up in my sink! HAHAHHAha i thought i was the only one. i dont even brush my teeth in my bathroom.. i go to my sisters.
i just took a few pics for you: 








its a horrible habit of mines bc i always mess up my makeup since i throw it in the sink.. =(

and i know its gross bc i have makeup everywhere. my bronzer recently broke [along with my favorite d/c blush] and i havent cleaned the mess up yet. and thats my sink at its cleanest. my other three makeup bags are in my closet. =(


----------

